# Zaph/Audio Analogue/Cardas



## bballer123 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey everybody. Just thought I would share my setup with you guys. I know if I had a place to research my DIY speakers, I would have felt a lot more comfortable before dropping the money. Below is my setup. Feel free to message me and ask any questions.

*Zaph Audio ZRT 2.5* - EXCELLENT speakers. They are really a steal for the dollar. Everything is relative but having owned and experienced many many high-end speakers (DALI, Dyn, Martin Logan, Genesis) I can tell you these really stand out in the crowd. BEAUTIFUL mid-range. The only thing I can gripe about is the dynamics. For most everyone, they would be great, but IMO I would not use these for something like a theater. Music gives that rich, warm, relaxing feel to the music. Absolutely great.

*Audio Analogue Puccini Settanta* - integrated amp. A small little guy at 70w/ch into 8 ohms and 125w/ch into 4 ohms, but it does the job. I can tell the speakers are dying for more though. 

*Cardas wiring* throughout keeps that great midrange going and never breaks the bank.

*Macbook Pro - running in a MBOX 2 PRO*. I had the MBOX laying around so I figured why not put it to use as my DAC. The combo sounds great and was REALLY inexpensive (sans the choice of the computer, which does not effect the SQ.) 

*HT part of things* (quick run-down)
Samsung 55" 6000 series LED
Sony HS51 projector
Elite Screens 106" electric drop-down screen
Sony PS3
Subwoofer (RLP-12 w/ Dayton 500w plate amp)
DirecTV HR21-700

So there is my humble setup. Not shabby for a college kid. Work hard and life will reward you. I hope you guys enjoyed reading. Hopefully, someday, I will get some pictures up into the gallery. Until then, feel free to message me. Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## BengalfanMT (Nov 3, 2009)

If you do not mind sharing how do you have your HS51 calibrated? I have the same unit and love it but was curious if I have mine calibrated correctly. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bballer123 (Mar 26, 2009)

I really did not calibrate it much. Just used a few suggestions and my own eye. I use it for just sports every now and then. I picked it up for $200 and it does the job. It has the shift of red to green from left to right so calibrating it doesn't do a whole lot. I will send you a link that may help you though.

-Matt


----------



## BengalfanMT (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link, that will come in useful. Now I just have to build my screen!!


----------

